# Simplicity 5212.5 Blower Tube?



## cpyne (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi All,

My Simplicity 5212.5 grass and leaf collection system still works great, but the clear tube that runs from the blower back to the bags is cracked and has been patched with many layers of duct tape over the years.

Does anyone know the part number for this clear tube or where I can get one? I can't seem to find it shown in any of the online diagrams.

I believe the turbo blower is a 1691998

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Charlie,

You may be able to fit the tube in this diagram to your system??

https://www.partstree.com/models/56...ollection-system/3-bag-catcher-cover-group-1/


----------

